

Links between Paul Graham's essays - revisited again - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/PaulGrahamEssays.html?HN

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is a followup to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=397408>

The essays are now coloured according to their PageRank, brighter green
meaning more juice, white meaning no juice.

Now it's clear that incoming links create greener nodes, while nodes with no
incoming links are plain white.

In addition, instead of ignoring essays with no connection to the main
component, they are now shown in a separate diagram of their own.

